
Apple reduces speed as batteries wear out, report suggests - euoia
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2017/dec/19/apple-iphone-reduce-speed-old-batteries
======
euoia
Further discussion on reddit
[https://www.reddit.com/r/iphone/comments/7inu45/psa_iphone_s...](https://www.reddit.com/r/iphone/comments/7inu45/psa_iphone_slow_try_replacing_your_battery/)

